# Annie - 5 month old Bichon Frise fostered in Wigan



## kilmousk (Oct 18, 2009)

Annie is a 5 month old Bichon Frise (ish) and is currently on foster in Wigan.

*The Annie fact file*
Dog status: Very good
Cat status: Very good
Child status: Very good. Can be rehomed with children of all ages. 
House training: Still needs a little help
Home alone: Would need someone around most of the time due to her age. 
Basic training: Blank Canvas.

Annie is an adorable young dog who was in the pound! However, dont let her looks deceive you as she is a typical bouncy pup who will need lots of training.










Annie is in foster with other dogs of various sizes and ages and has been great with all of them. She would love a forever home where she will have canine company, however, she could also be rehomed as an only dog as long as she has lots of company. As she has been in foster with other dogs she may pine initially if rehomed alone and time and patience will be needed to allow her to adapt.

Annie is also living with cats at the moment and ignores them unless they run! She thinks that is a great game and there is no malice. Older or timid cats may find her puppy exuberance a little too much.

Annie is sociable with people big and small and just loves the attention. She could be rehomed to a home with or without children. She does get excited by life and still puppy mouths a little in excitement.










Annie is a young dog who arrived in foster with no training at all but she is clever and biddable and aims to please. She does get easily distracted by playing though and doesnt always understand yet which things can be chewed and which things shouldnt! She has shown no possessive behaviour. She still needs help with housetraining but this is improving with a regular routine and regular breaks. She travels well in the car and is great at the vets.










Rosie is a blank canvas for training and will need work in all areas; she is learning to walk on a lead and would responds well to positive training methods. She is very food orientated! She would need to attend puppy classes as a condition of rehoming to continue her socialisation and training. Her foster carers have worked on leaving her for short periods and she is looking for a new home which will continue this work. She will be looking for a home where people are around for the best part of the day.



*We do not rehome puppies to full time workers

Puppies must also be taken to training classes and this will be followed up. If you do not know of training classes in your area please research this before you contact us about rehoming.*

All Hope Rescue dogs are neutered (if over 6 months), vaccinated, flea treated, wormed and micro-chipped prior to adoption. If a puppy is not old enough to be neutered then this must be carried out at the owners expense when old enough, and the relevant form completed by the vet and returned to Hope Rescue. A homecheck will be required, and you will need to come and meet the dog with your own dogs and family. Hope Rescue rehomes throughout the UK. A Pre-Home Interest Form can be downloaded from Home - http://hoperescue.org.uk and should be returned to [email protected]


----------

